# Marriott Cypress Harbour in Orlando



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 17, 2015)

We are on an exchange at MCH right now and wow...this place is great, especially for families with kids. There are tons of activities. I don't know how we've never stayed here before, but we'll definitely be back. All the units here are 2 bedrooms, the location is first-rate (right by SeaWorld), the resort is in the process of being renovated (and our renovated unit is beautiful!), the parking is ample...just a great experience.

Also, on Thursday nights there is a "Polynesian show" that we liked better than the Disney luau...and it's free If you have the opportunity to stay here, it's definitely worth it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, we love the resort because it's homey for us.  We stay there 6 weeks a year on average.  

Disney has NOTHING to compare to the quality of the units at Cypress Harbour.  Sorry Disney fanatics!  I am a Disney fanatic as well, but I love the parks, not the hotels and resorts.  Well, Old Key West is pretty great, but definitely 4th or 5th down the list of my preferred Orlando/Disney resorts.


----------



## Weimaraner (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I trust your advice since I know you also enjoy Lakeshore and have good taste. Cypress and Grande Vista have been on my list since I have an 8 yo. I love the idea of the Polynesian show since I was wondering how to incorporate the Disney luau in our touring plans. So many great choices in Orlando! I thought I was missing out since I couldn't get in a DVC resort but after staying at a couple I realize that Marriott, HGVC and Wyndham offer some great alternatives.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 17, 2015)

Weimaraner said:


> Thanks for the tip! I trust your advice since I know you also enjoy Lakeshore and have good taste. Cypress and Grande Vista have been on my list since I have an 8 yo. I love the idea of the Polynesian show since I was wondering how to incorporate the Disney luau in our touring plans. So many great choices in Orlando! I thought I was missing out since I couldn't get in a DVC resort but after staying at a couple I realize that Marriott, HGVC and Wyndham offer some great alternatives.



Awww thanks! Yes I definitely love Lakeshore, and I'd say that Cypress Harbour is a very close second for me now. We have 7 and 9 year-olds and they have both really enjoyed this resort...the 9 year-old has enjoyed more since she can stay up later and do the evening activities like the Polynesian show, the jewelry making activity, etc. They are both really excited to come back here soon.

We've only stayed at GV once but my 9 year-old and I really liked it. DH didn't like it as much, says he definitely likes CH much more. Not exactly sure why since I thought it was nice.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 17, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, we love the resort because it's homey for us.  We stay there 6 weeks a year on average.
> 
> Disney has NOTHING to compare to the quality of the units at Cypress Harbour.  Sorry Disney fanatics!  I am a Disney fanatic as well, but I love the parks, not the hotels and resorts.  Well, Old Key West is pretty great, but definitely 4th or 5th down the list of my preferred Orlando/Disney resorts.



6 weeks?? That's awesome! Yeah, DVC can't hold a candle to CH or Lakeshore or any other Marriott for that matter for us either. It's funny though...the pool here that has the sauna at it (sorry, can't recall what they call it) reminds me a LOT of a nicer version of the quiet pool at OKW. OKW is about the only DVC resort I can even stomach anymore, but like you said, it's about 5th on my list of places to stay in Orlando.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 17, 2015)

I was also very impressed with Cypress Harbour when I first stayed there about 3-4 years ago. It was about 6 months after a stay at Lakeshore Reserve and I was expecting to be disappointed. Cypress Harbour is really close to Lakeshore Reserve. The grounds were beautiful & much more mature than those at Lakeshore. I liked the units & décor. 

Lakeshore is probably my top Marriott resort in Orlando, but Cypress Harbour is right behind it. I've also stayed at Royal Palms & Imperial Palms (both years ago), but not at Grand Vista or Sabal Palms.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 18, 2015)

How does Harbour Lake compare to Cypress Harbour for a summer stay?


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 18, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> I was also very impressed with Cypress Harbour when I first stayed there about 3-4 years ago. It was about 6 months after a stay at Lakeshore Reserve and I was expecting to be disappointed. Cypress Harbour is really close to Lakeshore Reserve. The grounds were beautiful & much more mature than those at Lakeshore. I liked the units & décor.
> 
> Lakeshore is probably my top Marriott resort in Orlando, but Cypress Harbour is right behind it. I've also stayed at Royal Palms & Imperial Palms (both years ago), but not at Grand Vista or Sabal Palms.



How does Cypress Harbour compare to Grande Vista our favorite resort in Orlando?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 18, 2015)

lily28 said:


> How does Harbour Lake compare to Cypress Harbour for a summer stay?



How old are your kids? That would be the deciding factor for me. We have only stayed at Harbour Lakes once, 2 years ago this month. My kids were 5 and 7, and even then they thought they resort was for "little" kids. DH didn't like it at all! He felt like it was for the diaper crowd lol. Physically I thought that it was a very nice resort though. It's directly across the street from CH. For us CH wins out over HL handily.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 18, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> How does Cypress Harbour compare to Grande Vista our favorite resort in Orlando?



We've only stayed at GV once so far but my 9 year-old and I really liked it. DH wasn't as crazy about it as he is about CH. The things we liked about GV were the on-site ice cream shop in the lighthouse, the kids climbing MAZE room, and the pretty grounds to walk around. CH has the pretty grounds, a great activities roster/staff, large screened balconies which are absolutely wonderful, and just an overall homey feel as someone noted above. I'd say that to me, CH might be a notch above GV but I'd gladly take either as an exchange.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 18, 2015)

My kid will be 11 when the trip takes place next August.  I hear that the 2nd bedroom in cypress harbor is very small. The last time I was at Grand Vista, I got a room all the way at the back of the resort and had to drive everywhere.  At any way, there was no availability for a 2 bedroom at GV or CP for our dates.  I was thinking of taking a 1 bedroom at Lakeshore Reserve but that was gone while I was debating.  I still have 2 etrade left and will keep looking


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 18, 2015)

> My kid will be 11 when the trip takes place next August. I hear that the 2nd bedroom in cypress harbor is very small.



Not at all.  It's the standard second bedroom in the dedicated two bedrooms Marriott has everywhere, including Newport Coast.  There is a queen bed and a queen sofa sleeper in the bedroom, plus a bathroom that is accessed from the hallway.  That would be plenty big enough for your 11-year-old, and it has been fine for our grown children, who are married and bring spouses.  

The units also have full-sized washer and dryer in an actual laundry room.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 18, 2015)

They are totally different.  CH is older and very mature with respect to landscaping, etc.  It is also on a golf course.  Activities tend to be more geared to all ages including teens.  

Harbour Lake was initially branded as a "Horizons" resort which was a step down in luxury and more family oriented when it and the property in Branson were developed.  Marriott ditched that brand and has begun upgrading both properties.  HL is geared toward families with smaller kids.



lily28 said:


> How does Harbour Lake compare to Cypress Harbour for a summer stay?


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 18, 2015)

Grande Vista is way bigger in terms of footprint.  The units are very similar with the exception that CH doesn't have lock offs.  Better food choices at GV.  When GV is full during prime times it is a mad house.  CH never really gets that busy/crazy just because there are fewer people.

I own at GV and stay at each fairly equally.  Really depends on when I'm going and with who.



pedro47 said:


> How does Cypress Harbour compare to Grande Vista our favorite resort in Orlando?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Oct 18, 2015)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not at all.  It's the standard second bedroom in the dedicated two bedrooms Marriott has everywhere, including Newport Coast.  There is a queen bed and a queen sofa sleeper in the bedroom, plus a bathroom that is accessed from the hallway.  That would be plenty big enough for your 11-year-old, and it has been fine for our grown children, who are married and bring spouses.
> 
> The units also have full-sized washer and dryer in an actual laundry room.



The second bedroom was a decent size. Both of my kids slept in there with no complaints. There is a bigger bed (queen?) and also a pull-out couch.

That actual laundry room was great! I don't think I've ever seen that in any timeshare that we've stayed at before.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi
Here are configurations for the guest bedrooms at the Orlando marriott.
Cypress has a queen bed and a (not very comfortable) fold out.
Grande vista has either 2 queen or a king and a fold out
Harbour lake has two queen
Lakeshore has either 2 queen or a king and a fold out
Royal palms has a queen and a very comfy single fold out chair
Sabal palms has a single and a double
Imperial palms is a three bedroom with one guest room having 2 single and the other having a queen and a fold out.

Pam


----------



## TSPam (Oct 18, 2015)

FLDVCFamily said:


> .
> 
> That actual laundry room was great! I don't think I've ever seen that in any timeshare that we've stayed at before.



Marriott Royal palms has a laundry room. Marriott Imperial palms has a large laundry room.


Marriott Grande ocean and Marriott Surfwatch in hilton head have laundry rooms. The ones at Grande Ocean are bigger

Sunset point in hilton has a laundry closet but it is away from the kitchen which I like.

Pam


----------

